

Euro to hit dollar parity in 2011, if still exists: analyst. - cwan
http://www.breitbart.com/article.php?id=CNG.b0320c064d1eb19c9176b234a046992b.911&show_article=1

======
BillGoates
For every analyst predicting a stock will go up there is one predicting the
opposite. Guessing correct 50% of the time is probably an improvement to their
past predictions. Till now using darts to pick stocks consistently outperforms
these 'experts'.

------
mhd
I wonder why it's always London-based analysts and think tanks who predict the
imminent fall of the Euro. It's not like they have anything to gain from it…

~~~
bhiggins
Except to maintain popular support of keeping their own currency.

